

Man emerges from bunker 14 years after Y2K scare - glyphobet
http://www.cbc.ca/thisisthat/blog/2013/12/11/man-emerges-from-bunker-14-years-after-y2k-scare/

======
hillbilly1980
This and That is interesting in that it's satirical and yet it can leverage
CBC's known integrity for news to spread virally. Regularlly. This isn't the
first time I've seen a this and that item shared, often on facebook you only
see the CBC.ca link which in almost any other instance a shared piece of
CBC.ca content is legimate news. And before Glyphobet took the bait my own
office staffer was telling me about this guy over the water cooler. My
suggestion to her was to find me an article from a legitimate source and send
it over, i'd love to read that story.

We'll see if I get a linke to cbc.ca in my inbox before the end of the day.

------
eli
At the risk of ruining the joke...it's a joke.

~~~
bane
The reason the satire works though is that this thread of paranoia does exist.
I remember right around the first Obama election Costco started selling huge
piles of emergency food _in the stores_ , and I'd see people pushing caravans
of carts down the aisle and pickup trucks and vans getting loaded up with 5
gallon buckets full of the stuff.

They still sell it, but only online, no doubt left over inventory from those
days.

[https://www.costco.com/Food%2c-Fire%2c-Filter-72-hour-
Emerge...](https://www.costco.com/Food%2c-Fire%2c-Filter-72-hour-Emergency-
Supply-Pallet-80-units..product.100071335.html)

[https://www.costco.com/11640-Total-Servings-Variety-Food-
Sto...](https://www.costco.com/11640-Total-Servings-Variety-Food-Storage-
Bucket.product.11679468.html)

[https://www.costco.com/11640-Total-Servings-Variety-Food-
Sto...](https://www.costco.com/11640-Total-Servings-Variety-Food-Storage-
Bucket.product.11679468.html)

They even have versions for the opposite end of the political spectrum!

[https://www.costco.com/8%2c671-Servings-of-Certified-
Gluten-...](https://www.costco.com/8%2c671-Servings-of-Certified-Gluten-
Free-%2526-Vegetarian-Food-Storage.product.11747940.html)

These are not quantities of food that one purchases for the occasional camping
trip. This is Armageddon/Rapture preparation.

In case you have trouble getting safe water to reconstitute this stuff into
food after the nukes fall or live uncomfortably close to Chernobyl or
Fukushima they even sell radiation filters

[https://www.costco.com/Seychelle%C2%AE-Radiological-
Filter-T...](https://www.costco.com/Seychelle%C2%AE-Radiological-Filter-
Travel-Pack-by-Shelf-Reliance%C2%AE-%2526-Seychelle.product.100088253.html)

------
jamesgagan
People - this is from a satire show on CBC radio here in Canada.

------
mabbo
'This is That' is a wonderful satire show on the CBC.

